# Rainbird T-bird left stop adjustment



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a mix of rainbird rotors, one older T-bird rotor is going about 30° past where I'd like it to stop on the left.

I understand that the left stop is set based on the position it's installed and I can only adjust the right stop with the head.

Do I have to dig to shift this left stop? Can I put a strap wrench on it and turn it clockwise 30°?

Thanks for any advice and direction.


----------

